# Show us your wheels!



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What wheels do you guys have on your TT's and can you post up pics please? In particular, who has gone for after-market types and does anyone have Kahn wheels??


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

they don't come this clean it takes a lot of work.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

oooooffff! its all gooooooooooda!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's mine with the Kahn RSC 2 piece wheels on it. 8.5 @ the front and 9.5 @ the rear. Hope you like!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

When I had the Kahn 18" RS-S's

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/pic1.jpg

...and now with the Kahn 19" split rim RS-C's

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/pic2.jpg

Graham


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

In winter attire with 17" Space Alloys - Swiss Pete's old wheels.



















And yes the back end really is a different colour which means I'll be back at my local Audi bodyshop very soon :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

My RS6 reps below.

Wak - Who's black beast is that in pic' No.5? Awesome body kit.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Spacers on the way from Germany! Been waiting 4 weeks! Please hurry...!


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

BBS CH


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Who's black beast is that in pic' No.5? Awesome body kit.


The rear and side skirts are Rieger and the font is An Abt front spoiler IIAC.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> My RS6 reps below.
> 
> Wak - Who's black beast is that in pic' No.5? Awesome body kit.


Thats Jay's from Manchester ( forum name Risk )

and my after market wheels are pictured below.......


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Is it not R15K TT??


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeh G thats it


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers guys. That's one phat looking TT.

Who sells the Reiger kit then?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> [


Personally, I don't like the wheels, but it doesn't half look good with no spoiler 

Must have a look into how much a smooth backside would be :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

IIRC just go to rieger body kits something like that on google been a long time since i knocked it off my fav' list. :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> BBS CH


They look fantastic - the best after-market wheels I've seen on a TT.

They look big - are they 19's? If so, are they pricey? A quick look on t'internet and couldn't find them less than Â£1800 for the set :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

More of Risk TT here:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/risktt/risktt.htm


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers Wak. That's one Bo Selecta motor.

Can't find Reiger suppliers anywhere though, (other than for a Ford Fiesta! :? ).


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

BBS Le Mans. :wink:

http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/des/DCP_0001.JPG


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TT shop can supply it, i nearly went for it but decided to go for new car instead.

Cost no more than Â£700-Â£800 IIRC for the side skirts and front and back spoilers.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

have a look at mine;

kahns, Oettinger 

http://public.fotki.com/kamsline/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

It doesnt look to dirty in that pic did you photochop it :lol:

The pic Wak posted are my Anthracite Sportecs Mono 10s  ( Bought from AmD  )


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> It doesnt look to dirty in that pic did you photochop it :lol:


yup, I used the Swissol effect brush in photoshop!
:lol:


----------



## b_beppe21 (Sep 20, 2004)

img]C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Dsc00081.jpg[/img]


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

Hiya,
Im waiting for these to arrive this morning.
I hope my postie is feeling fit :lol: :lol: 
http://********.co.uk/gallery/lenfaria/BK322.jpg


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

UK225 said:


> It doesnt look to dirty in that pic did you photochop it :lol:
> 
> The pic Wak posted are my Anthracite Sportecs Mono 10s  ( Bought from AmD  )


NIce! 8) These would look great on a silver TT as well! UK225 you could probably go for the matching door handles and mirrors from the Audi's Titanium Pack now..


----------



## T99LER (Aug 14, 2004)

len.faria said:


> Hiya,
> Im waiting for these to arrive this morning.
> I hope my postie is feeling fit :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

> fire_storm wrote:
> BBS CH
> 
> They look fantastic - the best after-market wheels I've seen on a TT.
> ...


Thanks Neil yes they are 19" , you can get them here http://www.bbsdirect.co.uk for Â£1795 including tyres. I saw they were advertising them last month for just over a Â£1000 for the 18" version including tyres, which is a bargain.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

if you like the deep dish look, these are Aez Parons 18 x 8.5 on my old TT,

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/ttpic4.jpg


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, there are some really nice rims you guys have on your cars! The Kahn RSC look cool, as do the various other after market wheels. I do prefer the RS6 wheels but find they look quite chunky like on my A3 compared with other rims, and the 18inch versions don't like as large as an 18inch wheel in a different design. Maybe because the spokes don't seem to go right to the edge!
Also think the tyre design also influences how the rims look! What do you guys think??

Keep em coming!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

One for the ladies...


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

T99LER... you have pm


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

fire_storm said:


> > fire_storm wrote:
> > BBS CH
> >
> > They look fantastic - the best after-market wheels I've seen on a TT.
> ...


Your BBS CH's look awesome mate. Best wheels I have seen so far without a doubt!! The oettingers look smart too. IMO I think people should stick to the origninals unless you are prepared to spend the extra mullah on decent wheels. Nothing worse than getting cheap tacky looking alloys on a classy motor.


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's my contribution :

My Breyton Imagines (18x8,5 - 18x9,5)














































My friend's Mas Italy Saggitas (19x9,5 all around)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTears,

can you post the offsets for the wheels, be interesting to keep some sizes that will fit for reference

I presume you dont have any problems with these sizes?

also what size tyres are you and friend running?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> One for the ladies...


Bit darker, please! And with white reflective decals 8)


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

UK225 said:


> It doesnt look to dirty in that pic did you photochop it :lol:
> 
> The pic Wak posted are my Anthracite Sportecs Mono 10s  ( Bought from AmD  )


At last ! :roll:

They look stunning ! 8)


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> TTears,
> 
> can you post the offsets for the wheels, be interesting to keep some sizes that will fit for reference
> 
> ...


Wak,

my specs are : 18x8,5 ET42 with 20mm adapters (final offset -> ET22) 
18x9,5 ET42 with 20mm adapters (final offset -> ET22)

At the front there's some more space wich could accomodate the same wheel with a slightly smaller offset (sth like ET19 I believe would be the limit).

The rear is where I'm having some rubbing issues. But note that mine is a FWD, which has a longer rear axle by 8mm, thus each rear wheel is pushed another 4mm further outside than on a quattro. I cured my rubbing problems by rolling the fenders (well even after that I had some minor ones which disappeared as the time passed...). Nevertheless, I love the way it looks! The same offset would be the perfect for a quattro without any kind of issues and so as to be absolutely flush with the fender.

As a conclusion, the optimal setup for a quattro TT for those who seek for a very agressive look without having to modify anything afterwards, would be : 8,5" wide wheels ET19 - ET20 (fr), 9,5" wide wheels ET21 - ET22 (r).

My buddy's TT has 19x9,5 wheels all around (not recommended IMO) with offsets of ET30 up front and ET20 at the rear (as far as I can remember). His fenders are rolled as well...

We both run tire sizes that do not alter the stock overall diameter of the wheel. Mine are 225/40/18 with 255/35/18 at the rear, while my friend's are 235/35/19 with 265/30/19.

Hope that helps!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

himpe said:


> At last ! :roll:
> 
> They look stunning ! 8)


Thanks !

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks TTears, really useful info.

do you still have the Arch liners in place?


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> Thanks TTears, really useful info.
> 
> do you still have the Arch liners in place?


You're welcome. Everything's in its right place, since the fenders are rolled only by a couple of cm, which is negligible for the arch liners I believe.


----------



## inphiniTTy (Sep 12, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


anyone know the size/brand of rim these are? also, do u think any suspention mods are done?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/2.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/3.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/4.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/bobafett/5.JPG


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTears said:


> Here's my contribution :
> 
> My Breyton Imagines (18x8,5 - 18x9,5)
> 
> ...


I love the 10 spoke alloys on the black one!! What make are they?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I love the 10 spoke alloys on the black one!! What make are they?


My friend's Mas Italy Saggitas (19x9,5 all around) 

They'd look good on a Imola Yellow TT Dani. 8) :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Wak said:


> oooooffff! its all gooooooooooda!


Wak, did you know they have stopped making the Allessio wheels now..? Maj told me from Motion Styling.

I suppose its a good thing, unless I need a new one.. 
:?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I love the 10 spoke alloys on the black one!! What make are they?
> ...


*WOW, Yeah!!!*
They most certainly would [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
*I want new wheels, I want new wheels, I want new wheels* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

^ Is this the real Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> ^ Is this the real Dani?


Yes, it is, Aidan. It's me. The real Dani

Daft, isn't it: saddos hijacking peoples identity :? 
Must log off soon again!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Daft, isn't it: saddos hijacking peoples identity :?


I had this happen to me recently. I used my normal user ID and password, 
but appeared as another member. I think it stems from
the most recent forum hack. Things haven't been normal on here 
for a while now. Probs logging on etc. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Daft, isn't it: saddos hijacking peoples identity :?
> ...


Perhaps it's not all that bad that this has happened to me: I think I've made enough noise about it (privately) so that admin is taking action??
I hope!!!!!! And fingers crossed firmly!!!!!!

Help, how can I type with fingers x-ed :roll:


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani, I "think" the Saggitas are discontinued but I'm not quite sure. The specific ones on the black TT are custom painted gunmetal in the center and they were machined on the inside (on the hub) to have their offsets altered in order to fit AFAIK (9.5 all around is not an easy thing). They do look awesome though.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

9.5" at the rears is fine as I have them on mine. However 9.5" at the front will need some arch mods and spacers as the inner rubbing is very excessive!  I sooooo need to get a four wheels allignment like NOW. Need a new rear offside tyre for Â£235


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTears said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > aidb said:
> ...


Must be time to have this suspension done and get new wheels 8) 
I shall speak with the guys from AmD at the weekend about suspension; I know a superb place for wheels/tyres up here :wink:


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Gworks said:


> 9.5" at the rears is fine as I have them on mine.


I know, me too.


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

come on!! keep the wheel photo's coming


----------



## MScrivener (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine are in the sig


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

MScrivener said:


> Mine are in the sig


same as mine 










Splendid group buy that.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

19 inch BBS CHs


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Got a drink problem?


----------

